# Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nächste Woche in Mommark/Fynshav und will dort die schönste Nebensache der Welt ausüben.

Hat hier einer Tipps für Stellen zum Dorsch/Plattfisch angeln mit einem Charterboot? GPS Daten oder Skizzen?

Danke schonmal.

Grüße


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Schau malorsche rund um Mommark :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289177 da geht immer was.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Danke für die Info.

Habe versucht den Angelführer vom Verlag Rapsbande zu bekommen. Ist aber derzeit nirgends dranzukommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Sonst schreib doch mal matze2004 an,der kennt sich da aus.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

ebenso kann man sich vertrauensvoll an Frank von WRS Charterboot wenden, nicht dass das hier zu einseitig wird


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Solltest du dir ein Boot bei Matze leihen, dann brauchst du dir um Koordinaten keine Sorgen machen. Bei der Einweisung auf das Boot wird Matze dir super Tipps geben wo du welchen Fisch am besten beangeln kannst, und die genauen Stellen sind im Kartenplotter schon eingetragen, brauchst du nur noch anfahren. Und ich kann mit 100% Gewissheit sagen, das die Stellen top sind. Konnte ich mich die letzten beiden Jahre selber von überzeugen. Einen besseren Rundum Service findest du nicht

http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Habe bei WRS ein Boot für ne Woche gechartert. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich das hinkriege die Hot Spots zu finden. Bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Meerangeln.#t

Was sind eure Erfahrungen auf der Insel? Kriegt man ordentliche Dorsche an den Haken?


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

ich denke das mit den ordentlich dicken Dorschen kannst vergessen, damit die Entäuschung nicht zu groß wird solltest du dir Zeug für Plattfische mit einpacken....die gehen immer


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*



Forellenangler87 schrieb:


> Habe bei WRS ein Boot für ne Woche gechartert. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich das hinkriege die Hot Spots zu finden. Bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Meerangeln.#t
> 
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen auf der Insel? Kriegt man ordentliche Dorsche an den Haken?



Auch bei Frank (WRS) bist du in guten Händen. 

Man muss wohl lange suchen um zwei so gute Bootsvermieter wie in Mommark und Fynnshav zu finden. Von daher hast du mit der Wahl deines Zielgebietes schonmal vieles richtig gemacht. 

Als blutiger Anfänger wäre es vielleicht nicht so schlecht, ein Guiding zu buchen. Frank bietet das meines Wissens nach an - frag ihn mal danach. 

Aktuell werden zwar keine Massen gefangen, aber doch sehr schöne Exemplare. Die Chance auf einen schönen Dorsch ist also schon da. Alternativ kannst du wie gesagt auch noch auf Plattfisch angeln.

Wie man dort oben z.B. auf Dorsch angeln kann, siehst du in diesen beiden Videos. 

Einmal Frank:
[youtube1]xX32f3TJfkw[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX32f3TJfkw

Einmal Matze:
[youtube1]IOYG2c4PJEU[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOYG2c4PJEU


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*



Emsfischer_67 schrieb:


> ich denke das mit den ordentlich dicken Dorschen kannst vergessen, damit die Entäuschung nicht zu groß wird solltest du dir Zeug für Plattfische mit einpacken....die gehen immer



Das werde ich machen. Danke. Paar Buttvorfächer kommen mit ins Gepäck;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Super Filme #6


----------



## ManniS (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Vor 3 Wochen waren noch viele Makrelen vor Ort. Einfach ein Paternoster dazwischen schalten, da geht sicher noch was.


----------



## offense80 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Ein paar Schollenvorfächer solltest du AUF JEDEN FALL mitnehmen. Die gehen da eigentlich immer. Und es sind richtig dicke Platten die da raus kommen. Und das am feinen Gerät macht auch echt Spaß. Wenn du genug Platz hast, lege einfach nebenbei eine "tote Rute" mit Gummifisch nebenbei aus, ein Dorsch kann immer beißen, wenn auch nicht immer ein Großer. Von der Artenvielfalt die dort gefangen wird war ich überrascht. Ich persönlich hatte Dorsch,Wittling,Scholle,Kliesche,Lippfisch, einen Hornhecht und eine Schwarzmundgrundel |bigeyes


----------



## Dirk15 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Hallo Forellenangler87,
hatte auch letzte Woche ein Ferienhaus zwischen Mommark und Fynshav. Habe aber nur vom Ufer aus geangelt. Die Fänge waren dieses Jahr doch bescheidener wie letztes Jahr im Herbst. Konnte ein paar Schollen, Flundern und ne Kliesche fangen. Abends gingen noch ein paar Dorsche (Kindergarten) an den Haken. Habe dann das Angeln eingestellt da man sofort Kontakt zu den Kleinen hatte.
Ansonsten haben einen die Krebse meist die Würmer vom Haken gemopst.
Wie ist es denn bei Dir mit dem Boot gelaufen?
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Rudolf R. (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*



Dirk15 schrieb:


> Hallo Forellenangler87,
> hatte auch letzte Woche ein Ferienhaus zwischen Mommark und Fynshav. Habe aber nur vom Ufer aus geangelt. Die Fänge waren dieses Jahr doch bescheidener wie letztes Jahr im Herbst. Konnte ein paar Schollen, Flundern und ne Kliesche fangen. Abends gingen noch ein paar Dorsche (Kindergarten) an den Haken. Habe dann das Angeln eingestellt da man sofort Kontakt zu den Kleinen hatte.
> Ansonsten haben einen die Krebse meist die Würmer vom Haken gemopst.
> Wie ist es denn bei Dir mit dem Boot gelaufen?
> ...



Hallo Dirk 
Kannst du mir sagen welche Ausrüstung du hattest, bin Rhein Angler und dieses Jahr geht's zum ersten Mal nach mommark mit Familie und wollen mal bisschen fischen gehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Ich bin früher mit meinen Freunden öfter dort gewesen. Aber die fahren nur noch zum Nordkapp. Wir haben uns immer nur deftige Hechtruten mit eingepackt und das war. Große rotbraune Twister mit Glitter drinn und schwere Jigs, das wars dann.auch schon.


----------



## bernie (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Moin Rudolf,

schau mal hier:
http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/tipps-und-tricks.html

Wenn Du dann noch einige Filme von Matze auf YT anschaust, bist Du perfekt gerüstet!!


----------



## Dirk15 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Hallo Rudolf,
wie gesagt, habe ich nur vom Ufer gefischt. Ich benutze hier meist ältere Ruten die ich z.B. auch zum Angeln auf Aal nutze. Bleie bis ca. 50-70 gr. konnte ich nutzen. Schnüre Mono 35er oder 40er. 
Angel meist mit Padernoster mit 2 Haken. Ist natürlich alles nicht optimal. Aber wenn man nur ein bißchen angeln will reicht das eigentlich aus. 
In Mommark/Hafen von der Mole geht es aber ganz gut. Hier habe ich schon wirklich gut Platte fangen können. (Ist aber nicht ungefährlich darauf zu gehen. Wenn es nass ist, lässt Du das besser.) 
Deine Ausrüstung für den Rhein wird wahrscheinlich besser als meine geeignet sein! 
Angel fast nur mit Seeringlern. Kannst Du in Flensburg bei DS Angelcenter kaufen oder im Angelladen in Fynshav-Notmark.
Viel Spaß beim Fischen!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rudolf R. (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tipps zu Mommark/Fynshav Dänemark*

Danke Jungs


----------

